# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Μεγάλο ράμφος σε κοκατίλ

## kaveiros

Από χθες έχω στο σπίτι μια άρρωστη κοκατιλίτσα η οποία είχε πρόβλημα με το ράμφος δε μπορούσε να φάει, την πήρα απο το πετ σοπ όπου μάλλον βαριόταν να της το κόψουν και της το έκοψα. Είναι τρομερά αδύναμη και αφού δεν μπορώ να της κάνω εδώ που είμαι εξετάσεις... με την βοήθεια των παιδιών του φόρουμ, έκανα ότι μου είπαν για να τη βοηθήσω. Αποφάσισα να σας την παρουσιάσω λοιπόν. Όνομα ακόμα δεν έχει. Επίσης δεν τρώει, έχει δαγκώσει ελάχιστο μήλο σήμερα και της δίνω όσο δέχεται τροφή με σύριγγα. Σήμερα πάντως είναι πολύ πιο ζωηρή απο χθες. Επειδή χώρο που να μην είναι σε καραντίνα δεν είχα...πριν την πάρω ετοίμασα ένα μικρό κλουβί στο μπάνιο όμως το μεσημέρι σήμερα αποφάσισα να την μεταφέρω στην κρεβατοκάμαρα. Ένα δωμάτιο ήταν εκτός καραντίνας...από το μεσημέρι μπήκε και αυτό :Happy: . Της έφτιαξα έναν παιχνιδότοπο και ένα "μίνι" αντίσκηνο που φαίνεται να λατρεύει. Ένα ακόμα θετικό είναι ότι σήμερα δεν κλείνει τα μάτια της και γενικώς αντιδράει. Δεν πετάει βέβαια, με το ζόρι περπατάει...Της τα έχω όλα δίπλα της και ευελπιστώ να γίνει καλά και να κάνει παρέα με τον Ηρακλή μου. Απ όσα έχω διαβάσει πιστεύω είναι θηλυκιά και ο πετσοπάς έτσι είπε... αν όχι...είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το καταλάβετε εσείς :Happy: . Θέλω επίσης να τσεκάρετε και το ράμφος της, ήταν εντελώς ενωμένο με το λαιμό της :sad: . Μήπως πρέπει να το κόψω κι άλλο?

----------


## zack27

να το χαιρεσαι το νεο πουλακι!!μακαρι να γινει καλα και να ειναι χαρουμενο!!!

----------


## marlene

*Ωχ μωρέ μία ταλαιπωρημένη ψυχούλα..... Περαστικά της κ να την χαίρεσαι, Ανδρέα!!! Νομίζω πως το ράμφος της χρειάζεται λίγο κόψιμο ακόμη.... Τσέκαρε μία και στις φωτό...*

----------


## vicky_ath

Συμφωνώ με τη Μαρλέν!Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να της το κόψεις λίγο ακόμα...σίγουρα τη δυσκολευει ακόμα κ ετσι!

----------


## kaveiros

Eπιτέλους έφαγε σποράκια, τρώει με δυσκολία πραγματικά, έφαγε πολύ λίγο πάλι αλλά τουλάχιστον έφαγε. θα της το κόψω κι άλλο το πρωί, δε θέλω να την τρομάξω τώρα που αποφάσισε να φάει.

----------


## vagelis76

Τη καλωσορίζουμε λοιπόν στη παρέα μας και ευχόμαστε να πάνε όλα καλά....να δυναμώσει και να είναι κοντά μας μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα της.
Ναι χρειάζεται λίγο ακόμα κουτσούρεμα για να μπορεί να τρώει και να σκαρφαλώνει στα κάγκελα.Κατά τ'άλλα δε βλέπω παραπάνω προβλήματα στο ράμφος της.
Δυνάμωσε την...και όταν παχύνει λίγο και αποκτήσει λαμπερό και δυνατό φτέρωμα θα δεις πόσο κουκλάρα θα είναι !!!!!!

----------


## paulos

μια χαρα κοπελιτσα ειναι να σου ζησει φιλε μου.

----------


## kaveiros

Bαγγέλη η κουτσουλίτσα της βελτιώθηκε, πριν σκοτεινιάσει έκανε μια λίγο πιο σφιχτή, όμως είδα κάτι άλλο και φρίκαρα. καθάρισε τα πουπουλα της στην περιοχή του "θωρακα" δε ξέρω καν αν λεγεται έτσι στα πουλιά, πετιόταν τα κόκκαλα της, είναι σαν σκελετωμένη απο κάτω, στα υπόλοιπα πουλιά μου όταν καθαρίζονται δε φαίνεται τέτοιο πράγμα. μακάρι να πάρει βάρος και να πάνε όλα καλά. υπάρχουν θετικά σημάδια...θα δείξει.

----------


## Leonidas

την φροντιζεις ηδη αρκετα και συντομα θα εχει καρδαμωσει..εισαι τυχερος μεσα απο ολες αυτες τις εμπειριες κερδιζεις πολυ καλα στοιχεια...

χμμμ..οσο για το ραμφος..θα σου προτεινα να πας στο πετ να παρεις ειδικο νυχοκοπτη μοιαζει σαν ψαλιδακι, κανοντας την λαβη απο μονος σου για να το κρατησεις και σιγα σιγα απο λιγο καθε μερα μπορεις να του το κοψεις..ο απλος νυχοκοπτης δεν εχει αρκeτο κενο να χωρεσει το ραμφος και σιγουρα δεν κανει απολυτα για κατι τετοιο..
κατι ακομη..δεν 3ερω αν το γνωριζεις αυτη η ασθενεια που εχει το μικρουλι ειναι μονιμη γι αυτο θα πρεπει να μαθεις να την φροντιζεις μονος σου..και ειμαι σιγουρος πως μπορεις..

διαβασα πως θελεις να κοψεις και τα νυχια του..μπορεις με τον απλο νυχοκοπτη ισως να μην βολευει πολυ..το ειδικο ψαλιδακι σιγουρα θα κανει την δουλεια του..

μια παρατηρηση...να προσεξεις πως θα τα κοψεις..να κοιταξεις να τ κοψεις ενα δυο χιλιοστα πιο κατω απο κει που τελειωνει το νευρο του νυχιου..(θα παρατηρησεις αρκει να ειναι φανερο, μια κοκκινη γραμμη αν το νυχι ειναι ασπρο..αν ειναι μαυρο στο κεντρο θα το δεις ποιο εντονο σκουρο)

σε περιπτωση που παρεις νευρο το μικρουλι θα πονεσει και θα αρχιζει να βγαζει αιμα..και στην κατασταση του καλο ειναι να μην γινει..αν γινει..χρησιμοποιησε αιμοστατικη σκονη / νημα..και για 2 μερες αντιβιωση baytril 0,5 % 1ml σε 100ml νερου καθε πρωι στην αλλαγη του νερου..

----------


## mariakappa

πρεπει να εχεις, επισης σε ολα τα πουλακια απο ενα σουπιοκοκαλο για να ξυνουν το ραμφος τους.προσοχη μονο.πρεπει να ειναι αυθεντικο γιατι υπαρχουν και τα σουπιοκοκαλα που ειναι γυψινα.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά έχετε κάνα λινκ για να παραγγείλω τέτοιο κόπτη? Δε νομίζω να βρω σε πετ εδω αλλα και να βρω δε θελω πλεον να τους αφησω ουτε 1 ευρω.Το χω πάρει λιγο πατριωτικα το θεμα...
Μαρία σουπιοκόκκαλο έχει ο Ρίκος, στον Ηρακλή έβαλα απ αυτές τις πέτρες ασβεστίου της vitakraft γιατί δε βρήκα εδώ. Πριν λιγες μέρες ετοιμασα λιστα για να παραγγείλω απο κει που παραγγέλνω τροφές απο Αθήνα, έχει και σουπιοκόκκαλα, αλλά ήταν κλειστά λόγω των ημερών. Μόλις ανοίξει θα παραγγείλω. Απ αυτές τις πέτρες είχα βάλει και στην Αγγελική αλλά μόλις την δάγκωσε έγινε κομμάτια :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Ανδρέα, τα κόκκαλα που "πετάγονται" στην περιοχή της καρίνας είναι απλά επειδή το πουλί είναι πολύ αδύνατο.... Καμία αρρώστια, απλά πολύ μεγάλη ανάγκη για καλή διατροφή και ενδυνάμωση νομίζω....

Στο στήθος του πουλιού μοιάζει να υπάρχει στο κέντρο ένα αιχμηρό κόκκαλο, σαν λεπίδα κάπως, που διατρέχει όλο το στήθος από πάνω μέχρι κάτω ..έτσι δεν είναι..?

Ο αγγλικός όρος για την περιοχή του στήθους-θώρακα είναι keel, μπορείς να ψάξεις στο ιντερνετ για το πως τσεκάρουμε το βάρος του πουλιού με βάση αυτό το κόκκαλο που σου λέω.. (Keelbone)

Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιη ότι έχουμε ανάλογο θέμα κι εδώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω...

Τσέκαρε μία και εδώ*

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι αυτό το κόκκαλο ακριβώς λέω. Στα άλλα πουλιά δεν φαίνεται. Στην αρρωστούλα φαίνεται σαν μια γραμμη που πετιέται μολις τεντωθεί λίγο, προφανώς είναι αραιωμένα και τα φτερά της απ την ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## marlene

*Μμμ... Μήπως να σκεφτείς και το ενδεχόμενο βιταμινών για μία πρώτη περίοδο...?? 

Η κοκατιλίνα μου έχει επίσης ταλαιπωρημένο φτέρωμα και είναι -λόγω μίας παλιάς φλεγμονής που συχνά την ταλαιπωρεί- αδυνατούλα... 

Η συνταγή που προτείνει ο Δημήτρης εδώ συνταγή αυγοτροφής με τη χρήση couscous της αρέσει πάρα πολύ και σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσεις φυσικά συμπληρώματα διατροφής..! 

Τροφές όπως η σπιρουλίνα ή η γύρη νομίζω πως μπορούν να κάνουν άμεσα "θαύματα" σε τόσο ταλαιπωρημένα πουλάκια αρκεί να χορηγηθούν σωστά!

Επίσης, η τροφή αυτή είναι τόσο μαλακή (κάτι σαν αφράτο τριμμένο ψωμάκι) που θα της είναι εύκολο να τη φάει, ακόμα κ με το ζορισμένο ράμφος της..! Αν θέλεις τσέκαρε..!     

Περιμένουμε νέα από τη μικρούλα..!!    *

----------


## kaveiros

Mόλις έφαγε μήλο, με το που το άφησα άρχισε να το τρώει...έχει πέσει πολύ πείνα! σπιρουλίνα είναι εύκολο να πάρω εχει και στα φαρμακεία, γύρη έχω πάρει 2 φορές εδώ και καιρό και δε την ακουμπάνε...θα δοκιμάσω αν είναι και την συνταγή αυτή.

----------


## ananda

περαστικά στη νέα σου φίλη Ανδρέα...
εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## mitsman

Η σπιρουλινα μισο κουταλακι του γκλυκου στα 200 γραμμαρια αυγοψωμου- αυγοτροφης ειναι υπεραρκετο θεωρω!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Περιμένω τον κολλητό μου θα της κάνω και όλα τα υπόλοιπα σήμερα. Εννοώ κόψιμο ράμφους ακόμα λίγο και νυχάκια. Τα νύχια της είναι σαν του αετού, ζωήρεψε λίγο και προσπαθεί να περπατήσει αλλα σκαλώνει και σκοντάφτει συνεχώς. Σε πατήθρα ξύλινη δεν βολεύεται δε μπορεί να "κλήσει" το πόδι. Σε πλαστική πιο χοντρή πατάει καλά...αλλά μπαίνει το νύχι μέσα στο πλαστικό και σκαλώνει! Προς το παρόν της έβαλα μια πετσέτα κουζίνας με λείο γυαλιστερό ύφασμα και δε σκαλώνει. Θα αγχωθεί λίγο τώρα με όλη την περιποίηση γιατί πλέον αντιδρά στο χέρι μου, αλλά πρέπει να γίνει, δε γίνεται αλλιώς.

----------


## Leonidas

kaveiro δεν μπορεσα να βρω καποιο σιτε γνωμη ειναι να πας στο δικο σ πετ να μην το καθυστερεις αλλιως θα μπορουσα να σ στειλω εγω αλλα θα αργησει να ερθει..και απο κυρικαη εως τριτη θα λειπω απο αθηνα

----------


## kaveiros

Λεωνίδα στο καλύτερο πετ που βρήκα στην πόλη την άφησαν και κατάντησε έτσι. Εδώ δεν είχαν ούτε pulmosan που απ ότι κατάλαβα είναι απαραίτητο και για τους ίδιους (ούτε άλλο ανάλογο φάρμακο). Τέλος πάντων...όλα έγιναν ! Το ράμφος της το έκανα ολόϊδιο με την φωτογραφία που βάλαν τα παιδιά. Σούπερ έγινε και δεν αντιστάθηκε κιόλας! Με τα νυχάκια με παίδεψε λίγο αλλά πάνε κι αυτά. Ήδη μόλις την άφησα μπόρεσε να περπατήσει ρε παιδιά. Συνολικά όλα αυτά ήταν 5 λεπτά δουλειά, αν της τα έκαναν στο πετ, θα ήταν μια χαρά το πουλί. Πιστεύω να τα καταφέρει, στο τσακ την προλάβαμε μάλλον.

----------


## Leonidas

...εισαι ψυχη!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

> ...εισαι ψυχη!!!!!


Είναι, είναι....λίγοι θα ασχολούμασταν τόσο και θα μπαίναμε σε αυτή τη διαδικασία αν αντικρίζαμε τη μικρή..

----------


## kaveiros

Έχει αρχίσει να κάνει κουτσουλίτσες πολύ λίγες και μικρές, επίσης την ώρα που πήγα να της βάλω τροφή σήμερα, την πέτυχα στο ένα πόδι και τώρα άρχισε να καθαρίζει τα φτερά της. Βέβαια φαίνεται ακόμα ότι δεν είναι νορμάλ, αλλά έχω πολλές ελπίδες πλέον.

----------


## vagelis76

είναι πολύ καλά σημάδια Ανδρέα όλα αυτα...
Κουτσουλιες = άρχισε να τρέφεται
στο ένα πόδι και καθάρισμα φτερών =δείγματα υγείας(καλής κατάστασης)

δες λίγο αυτό...
*Πως είναι ένα υγιές πουλί και ποιες αλλαγές πρέπει να μας ανησυχήσουν.*

----------


## Athina

Περαστικά της βρε Ανδρέα...άντε με το καλό να ξαναγίνει καλά και να αρχίσει να πετάει! :Anim 19:

----------


## Elli

Πραγματικα ειναι συγκινητικη η πραξη σου... Ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφη η κοκατιλινα σου, ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα γινει καλα, αφου ειναι σε πολυ καλα χερια..
Μπραβο ειλικρινα, ολα τα πουλια σου ειναι υπεροχα και ευχομαι να ειναι υγειεστατα παντα, και αυτα και εσυ  ::

----------


## kaveiros

Πάλι θα σας ζαλίσω λίγο με ερωτησούλα...Πήγα να αλλάξω τις τροφές νωρίτερα, έχει ανέβει στο πιο ψηλό σημείο στον παιχνιδότοπο που της έφτιαξα και καθαριζόταν. Όπως ήταν τεντωμένη φαινόταν όλη η κοιλίτσα της απο κάτω. Το φτέρωμα της είναι πολύ αραιό σε όλη την κάτω πλευρά της, σήμερα διέκρινα και κάτι άλλο εκτός από τα κοκαλάκια της. Φαίνεται μια περιοχή με μαύρο χρώμα, λογικά πρέπει να είναι το συκώτι. Έτσι πρέπει να φαίνεται? Ξεχώριζε το χρώμα του σα να έβλεπα ακτινογραφία. Έτσι όπως καθόταν δοκίμασα να βγάλω φωτό αλλά δεν :sad: .

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα δε ζάλισες κανέναν,τουλάχιστον εμένα καθόλου....αντίθετα είναι τόσο αναλυτικά τα ποστ σου που βοηθάνε να καταλάβουμε τη κατάσταση και να βοηθήσουμε όπου μπορούμε...

**Το θέμα είναι νομίζω πολύ ωραίο και πολύ κατατοπιστικό και αδικείτε που είναι στις Παρουσιάσεις.Εδώ δε θα το δουν όλοι και όσοι αναζητούν πληροφορίες για ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.Θα πρότεινα λοιπόν αν θέλεις να το μεταφέρουμε στις Ασθένειες -Ατυχήματα.και εδώ να μας παρουσιάσεις τη μικρή σου ξανά.
Τι λες? Πες μου να το κάνω αλλάζοντας και λίγο το τίτλο κάτι που θα βοηθήσει και στην αναζήτηση παρόμοιας περίπτωσης...

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι ναι να το κάνεις. Για το συκώτι (αν είναι αυτό που είδα το συκώτι), είναι νορμάλ να φαίνεται το χρώμα του?

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα,δε το είδα εγώ και δε μπορώ να σου πω.Ίσως το σκούρο χρώμα να οφείλεται στην έντονη αδυναμία της μικρής,δε το κατέχω όμως το θέμα πολύ.
Πιστεύω οτι καλό είναι να δυναμώσει και αν δε παρουσιάζει άλλα συμπτώματα ....να το ξαναδείς λίγες μέρες αργότερα.

*Σε ευχαριστώ για τη συνεργασία και περιμένω να μας παρουσιάσεις τη μικρή σου !!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ εξαρταται το μεγεθος που εχει (το συκωτι) .οπως κοιτας το πουλι απο κατω πρεπει να το βλεπεις καπου ακριβως κατω απο το στερνο και προς τα αριστερα .δεν ειχα προσεξει το θεμα (δεν τα προλαβαινω ολα γιατι ειμαι σε διακοπες εκτος αθηνων με λιγο χρονο ) .δεν εχω διαβασει καν το θεμα απο την αρχη (θα το κανω τωρα ) αλλα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να μας βγαλεις φωτο τοσο το σημειο αυτο ,οσο και κουτσουλιες του πουλιου σε λευκο χαρτι .

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα το μεγαλος ραμφος εμποδιζε στο να τρωει σωστα και μετα την επεμβαση αρχισε να τρωει και δειχνει καλυτερα.εξου και οι πρωτες κουτσουλιες που λεει και ο βαγγελης .ομως το μεγαλωμα του ραμφους πολλες φορες κρυβει προβληματα υγειας
μια αιτια για το overgrown beak ειναι και ασθενεια του συκωτιου (liver diseaase )
http://www.exoticpetvet.net/dvms/fattyliver.html
In some birds, soft areas in the beak will occur, and in some cases, *birds with liver disease will develop overgrown beaks* and claws

υπαρχουν και αλλες αιτιες αλλα αν πραγματι απο τη φωτο φανει οτι το συκωτι ειναι διογκωμενο ή τα κοπρανα στο εξωτερικο υγρο τμημα τους ειναι κιτρινα ή πρασινα ,οπως επισης στο περιμετρικο στερεο(οταν ειναι υγειες) λευκο ή οταν το κεντρικο στερεο ειναι μπιζελι (εντονο ανοιχτο πρασινο ),τοτε πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει το προβλημα ταχυστα .ειτε ειναι διατροφικο ειτε καποιο μικροβιο

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη θα προσπαθήσω σήμερα για φωτογραφία. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Η κοκατιλίτσα έχει γενικά μια υπερανάπτυξη, το ράμφος της ήταν τεράστιο και τα νύχια της επίσης.

----------


## kaveiros

Mε μεγάλη χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι η αρρωστούλα σήμερα όχι μόνο ζωήρεψε ακόμα περισσότερο αλλά πέταξε και λίγο!!! Επίσης άκουσα την φωνούλα της :Happy:  Μάλιστα έκανε και παιχνίδια πάνω στην πατήθρα της και την πέτυχα και στην ταϊστρα της να τρώει. Σε ποσότητα δεν τρώει πολύ ακόμα, η κουτσουλίτσα της σχεδόν έστρωσε είναι ελάχιστα υγρή. Άρχισε να θυμίζει κανονικό πουλάκι σήμερα :Jumping0011:

----------


## zack27

μπραβο πολυν καλα νεα...μακαρι να συνεχισει ετσι και να αναρωσει πληρως!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ειναι καλα νεα αλλα επιμενω να δουμε φωτο απο την κοιλια του (να φαινεται το πιθανο συκωτι ) και απο κουτσουλιες

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη δοκίμασα και δε μπορώ να βγάλω να φαίνεται το σημείο αυτό, πρέπει να μου την κρατάει κάποιος. Έχω τα ξαδέρφια μου αυτές τις μέρες σπίτι δοκίμασα να τους βάλω να την κρατάνε αλλά νομίζουν ότι θα τους δαγκώσει και την αφήνουν...Αυριο φεύγουν, θα φέρω τον κολλητό μου που μου κρατούσε τον Ηρακλή όταν έβαζα epithol να βγάλουμε φωτογραφία. Από όσα έψαξα πάντως νομίζω ότι αυτό που είδα εγώ είναι πιο χαμηλά από την περιοχή που βρίσκεται το συκώτι. Θα ανεβάσω φωτο πάντως για σιγουριά.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά δε μπορέσα να βγάλω τίποτα καλύτερο :sad:  Κουνιόταν συνεχώς και έχει καλοπίσει αρκετά τα φτερά της με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορεί να φανεί έτσι όπως ήταν πριν λίγες μέρες. Δεξιά αν δείτε σε κάποιο σημείο σκουραίνει το χρώμα. Αυτό φαινόταν αρκετά απλωμένο σαν μαύρος κύκλος. Θα βάλω το πρωί και κουτσουλίτσα της, το κακό είναι ότι κάθεται πάνω στο κλουβί και τα κουτσουλάκια της πέφτουν πάνω στα κάγκελα, θα την αφήσω μέσα αύριο μέχρι να κάνει κουτσουλάκι για να βγάλω φωτό.

----------


## mitsman

Καλε μου αντρεα θα πιασεις να νερακι και θα βρεξεις την περιοχη για να φυγουν αριστερα δεξια τα πουπουλα.... λεω τωρα εγω.... ιδεα εριξα!

----------


## kaveiros

Χμμμ δε το σκέφτηκα εκείνη την ώρα :sad:  Θα το επιχειρήσω ξανά. Δεν έχω χειρότερο να την πιάνω με το ζόρι. Αν και δεν φεύγει να χτυπιέται κτλ...κλωτσάει και νιώθω την καρδούλα της στο χέρι μου και αγχώνομαι κι εγώ μετα. Ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα και να μη χρειαστεί να την ξαναπιάσω την καημένη.

----------


## marlene

*Μία από τα ίδια Αντρέα, είναι το χειρότερο μου... όλα να πάνε καλά!!*

----------


## jk21

μαλλον δεν ηταν (γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα μειωθηκε η μελανοτητα )  το συκωτι (liver ) ετσι οπως το βλεπω.κατι αλλο θα ελεγες

παντως κοιτα λιγο μην τυχον βοηθηθεις εδω





το συκωτι οπως το κοιτα με απο κατω ειναι στην μεση (κατω απο το θωρακα ακριβως ) και αριστερα

----------


## kaveiros

Αποκλείεται να είναι το συκώτι τότε. Αυτό το σκούρο χρώμα από την αρχή που το είδα είναι προς τα αριστερά. Ίσως κάποιος ερεθισμός στο έντερο ή το νεφρό...Πάντως άρχισε να παίζει με τα πραγματάκια της, στον πάτο του κλουβιού έχει μέρες να κάτσει, έξω κάθεται όλη τη μέρα, την βλέπω συχνά πλέον στο ένα πόδι, καθαρίζεται συνέχεια κτλ. Απλώς δεν τρώει πάρα πολύ και δεν κινείται πολύ σε σύγκριση με τον Ηρακλή μου.

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις στα αριστερα οπως το κοιτας απο κατω ,εκει ειναι και το συκωτι (liver ) σχεδον στη μεση του κορμου .αν εννοεις αλλου οκ . παντως στα καναρινια (δεν ξερω τις συνηθειες των παπαγαλων ) το καθισμα στο ενα ποδι ,καποιες φορες (οχι παντα γιατι το κανουν και για απλη ξεκουραση ) δηλωνει προβλημα στο ποδι και νομιζω καπου ειχα ακουσει (δεν εχω στοιχεια ) για προβλημα σε συκωτι ή αναπνευστικο .αλλα μεχρι να βρω κατι παρτο σαν μια απλη αναφορα

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη είναι όπως κοιτάμαι φάτσα το πουλί, στα δεξιά. Σήμερα η κουτσουλιά της ήταν ολόϊδια με του ηρακλάκου, εντελώς νορμάλ απλά πιο μικρή. Στο ένα πόδι κάθεται όταν κοιμάται.Μόλις έχω άτομο σπίτι να την κρατάει ξανά θα προσπαθήσω να ξαναβγάλω φωτό πάντως, θα βρέξω τα φτερά απο κάτω για να έχουμε καλύτερο πλάνο.

----------


## kaveiros

Σήμερα νιώθω πολύ υπερήφανος κοκατιλομπαμπάς και νομίζω ότι αξίζετε όλοι σας ένα μεγάλο μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. Η κοκατιλίτσα άρχισε να ξεσαλώνει :Happy:  Μόλις της άνοιξα το πορτάκι της, βγήκε ήρεμα ήρεμα πάνω στο κλουβί, περίμενε να της βάλω έξω τα μπολάκια με τις τροφές και...όρμηξε!!! Και το βράδυ χτες έφαγε πολύ, επίσης έφαγε και μήλο και πίνει μπόλικο νεράκι. Είναι εξαιρετικά ζωηρή, αν είναι το χέρι μου κοντά δεν φεύγει...έρχεται το κοιτάει περίεργα και μετά μου πατάει δαγκωνίτσες αλλά όχι δυνατές :Jumping0011:  Τα φτερά της εχουν γίνει αγνώριστα, είναι όλα στην τρίχα. Και το καλύτερο...επικοινωνεί με τον Ηρακλή! Από χτες, μόλις τραγουδάει ο Ηρακλής του κάνει ένα μονοκόμματο σφύριγμα και ο άλλος τρελαίνεται, ψάχνει σαν τρελός να την βρει :Happy:  Της έχω βγάλει και όνομα αλλά δε θα σας το πω εδώ θα ανοιξω θέμα να την παρουσιάσω. Περιμένω σήμερα το νεο μου κινητο που θα εχει και φωτογραφικη με φλας και μετά θα κάνω τα αποκαλυπτήρια :Happy:  Το θέμα με το συκώτι βέβαια θα το δούμε ξανά θα βάλω κι αλλη φωτό να είμαστε σίγουροι.Με ζορισε λίγο για να βρω χώρο να την τακτοποιήσω...αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

καλα λεω εγω οτι εισαι τυχερος μεσα απο αυτες σου τις ιστοριες.. :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Πολύ χαίρομαι Ανδρέα!!!!!!
Περιμένω να δω και τις νέες φώτο της ανανεωμένης μικρής !!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά δεν πρόλαβα ακόμα, είμαι και σε άδεια βλέπετε και λείπω πολλές ώρες απ το σπίτι. Αυριο θα σας ανεβάσω οπωσδήποτε φωτό.

----------


## kaveiros

Φωτογραφιούλες!  :Happy:  Δυστυχώς το κάτω μέρος δοκίμασα αλλά δεν θέλει με τίποτα άρχισε να τσιρίζει μόλις την κράτησα και δε μπορώ, έχω βρει μια άκρη όμως μέσω γνωστής, έχει φίλο πτηνίατρο που μένει εξωτερικό και θα είναι εδώ την Πέμπτη και μάλλον θα έρθει να της ρίξει μια ματιά για να είμαι σίγουρος. Προς το παρόν απολαύστε την να είναι ζωηρότατη :Happy:  Άρχισε να παίζει με τα παιχνιδάκια της και έχει γίνει φοβερή αγριμούλα!

----------


## mariakappa

τι κουκλα που εχει γινει! το ραμφος της θελει κι αλλο κοψιμο.παντως εισαι τυχερος που θα δεις πτηνιατρο απο κοντα γιατι εμεις οι υπολοιποι μονο στα ονειρα μας.χαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Μοντελάκι έχει γίνει σαν καινούργια φτου φτου φτου :Happy:  Το ράμφος το ξύνει και μόνη της της έχω απο μέσα ξύλινο παιχνίδι και ειδική πέτρα και το λιμάρει αρκετά κάθε μέρα!!! Τρώει κανονικά και μάλιστα έχει αρχίσει να τρώει και ποσότητα. ίσως το κόψω ελάχιστα ακόμα, με βάση την φωτογραφία που μου βάλαν εδώ τα παιδιά μου φαίνεται νορμάλ... Δεν έχω αλλο μέτρο σύγκρισης όμως. Του Ηρακλή είναι πιο μικρό αλλά είναι ολόκληρος πιο μικρόσωμος...

----------


## Marilenaki

συγχαρητηρια Αντρεα! την εκανες αγνωριστη την μικρη και της εδωσες δευτερη ευκαιρια ζωης σε σενα!  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

> συγχαρητηρια Αντρεα! την εκανες αγνωριστη την μικρη και της εδωσες δευτερη ευκαιρια ζωης σε σενα!


Αυτό πρέπει να το ξαναπούμε !!!!!!!!!!!! στο παρατσάκ .....βρέθηκες στο δρόμο της και της χάρισες τη ζωή !!!!!!!!!
Έχει πανέμορφα χρώματα και έχω δει λίγα σε τέτοια"απόχρωση"....

----------


## Marilenaki

οντως δεν ειναι απλο. πρεπει να ειναι pastel face με λουτινο και πιθανοτατα αγορακι και οχι κοριτσακι!
αμα σε λιγο αρχισει τα σφυριγματα μην παραξενευτεις!  :winky:

----------


## kaveiros

Δε πειράζει παιδιά γερό να είναι και ότι να ναι χαχαχαχα.

----------


## zack27

μπραβο Ανδρεα ολα καλα να πανε!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Με τις φωτιες δε προλαβα να ενημερωσω. Την ομορφουλα την ειδε ο πτηνιατρος την πηγα εγω στο σπιτι που εμεινε, μου ειπε οτι το ραμφος της θα χεειαζεται να το κοβω ανα διαστηματα ,στο συκωτι δε διακρινει κατι λεει ομως η κουτσουλιτσα της φαινεται οκ. Χωρις οργανα για εξετασεις βεβαια δε μπορουσε να μου πει και πολλα.  Μου ειπε οτι δειχνει καλα παντως και οτι εχει και σπανια χρωματα, οπως ειχε πει και ο Βαγγελης. Κατα τα αλλα η μικρη εχει παχυνει, εχει τρελη αδυναμια στο καρπουζι πρεπει να σας πω και δεν της πολυαρεσει το μηλο και το κεχρι! Μου βγηκε πολυ επιλεκτικη χεχεχε

----------


## marlene

*Άντε καλή αρχή τώρα στην ψυχούλα..!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα για τη μικρη και οντως να μην εχει κατι!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Τη κουβέντα της μικρής σου είχαμε προχτές με μία φίλη από εδώ,καθώς πίναμε ρακόμελα.....είναι ξεχωριστό πουλί και αν δε τη παραποιεί η εικόνα...το μοναδικό που έχω δει !!!!!!!!
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή ζωή μαζί της,μη την αποχωριστείς ποτέ Ανδρέα!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μακάρι να είναι καλά το πουλάκι Αντρέα, αν κ είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τη φροντίζεις καλά σε ότι χρειαστεί!




> Μου ειπε οτι δειχνει καλα παντως και οτι εχει και σπανια χρωματα, οπως ειχε πει και ο Βαγγελης.


Τα σπάνια αυτά χρώματα είναι η μετάλλαξη cinnamon κ είναι πραγματικά από τους ομορφότερους χρωματισμούς σε κοκατιλάκια!!

----------


## akoylini

Ανδρεα πως εκοψες το ραμφος της???

----------


## kaveiros

Με νυχοκοπτη οπως μου προτειναν τα παιδια εδω. Νυχοκοπτη απ τους μεγαλους να μπορεις να κοψεις ανετα. Την επιασα με πετσετα και αφησα εκτος πετσετας μονο το ραμφος να μη βλεπει. Σε λιγες μερες παλι θα το κοψω μεγαλωσε ξανα. Μαλλον ειναι μονιμο το προβλημα...

----------


## akoylini

χμ,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ακριβως και τι ακριβως εκοψες απο το ραμφος,φοβαμαι μην κανω καμια ζημια μιας και διαβασα πως το ραμφος περιεχει αγγεια

----------


## kaveiros

Λιγο εκοψα κατω κατω εκει που ειχε γυρισει εντελως και δε μπορουσε να φαει. Τα αγγεια ειναι πιο ψηλα. Ειμαι στο κινητο τωρα και ειναι δυσκολο να το ψαξω , αν ψαξεις εδω μεσα στο θεμα, εχει μπει φωτογραφια σαν σκιτσο αν θυμαμαι καλα , που δειχνει ποσο πρεπει να ειναι ενα νορμαλ ραμφος.

----------


## kaveiros

Την κουκλιτσα το απογευμα την εβγαλα μπαλκονι , ειχα επισκεψεις, το τι σκερτσα μας εκανεεεε την χαρηκε η ψυχη μου. Επαιζε με τα παιχνιδια της, ετρωγε και δοκιμασε πρωτη φορα σταφυλλι και το τσακισε :Happy:  Τελικα μαλλον θα μου βγει πολυ κοινωνικη γιατι οποιος την πλησιαζει στο κλουβι πλεον, αντι να φοβηθει να κανει πισω, ερχεται διπλα του και τον παρατηρει απ την κορφη ως τα νυχια. Την εβγαλα και νεα φωτο αλλα ειμαι στο κινητο τωρα, θα ανεβασω αυριο απ το pc.

----------


## marlene

*Άντε ξεθαρρεύει σιγά σιγά το μπουμπουκάκι.. πολύ ωραία!!!*  :Party0035:  :Happy0064:

----------


## kaveiros

Και να σκεφτεις οτι οταν αποφασισα να μπω στον κοσμο των παπαγαλων...τα κοκατιλ τα ειχα αποκλησει. Τα εβλεπα νωχελικα στα πετ σοπ και νομιζα οτι ειναι απομακρα πουλια. Μακαρι να ειχα 2-3 δωματια στο σπιτι ακομα...θα τα ειχα κανει κοκατιλοδωματια :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*χεχεχεχεεχεχεχεχχ ...!!*

----------


## Sissy

Τώρα είδα το θέμα, πολύ χαίρομαι για την εξέλιξη της περιπετειάς σας, να χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλάκι σου Ανδρέα!!Θέλω να σου πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την ευαισθησία που έδειξες σε αυτό το ταλαιπωριμένο πουλάκι. Ευτυχώς οι κόποι και οι προσπάθειες σου ανταμείφθηκαν, εύχομαι να χαίρεσαι την παρέα του φίλου σου για πολλά χρόνια!!

----------


## kaveiros

Σας είχα υποσχεθεί φωτογραφίες :Happy:  Είναι στο σπίτι της θείας μου, στο μπαλκόνι, και λίγο πριν της ξανακόψουμε το ράμφος. Έχουμε φυσικά την ανησυχία για το συκώτι αλλά η ομορφούλα δεν έχει κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα...Είναι ζωηρότατη και όταν την βγάζουν απ το κλουβί κάνει και τρομερές πτήσεις. Επίσης η κουτσουλιά της είναι μια χαρά...
Ορίστε οι φωτογραφίες λοιπόν. Στην μια που είναι με κλειστά μάτια, της μιλούσα και την πήρε ο ύπνος :Happy:  Δεν είναι από εξάντληση!!! Απλά γλυκάθηκε :Happy:

----------


## zack27

κουκλι ειναι!!!! μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα για το πουλακι!!!!ειναι οντως κοριτσακι???

----------


## Leonidas

υποκλινομια... :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

> κουκλι ειναι!!!! μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα για το πουλακι!!!!ειναι οντως κοριτσακι???


Ζαχο κοριτσάκι είναι 100% . Λιγες μερες μετά που είχε ζωηρέψει, είχα ένα ατύχημα στην καραντίνα της... την ανακάλυψε ο Ηρακλής και μέσα σε 2-3 λεπτά είχε ανέβει επάνω της και.... :Evilgrin0010:  Όταν το πήρα χαμπάρι τρόμαξα να τον βγάλω απ το κλουβί της, άσε που τα διέκοψα στη μέση :Happy:  Κι αυτή η τσαπερδόνα δε τον έδιωξε...έπρεπε να κάνω εγω τον διαιτητή :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leonidas

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa  xxaxaxaxaxaxax....εεενταξει παραιτουμαι..ουτε επιτηδες να το εκανες...τι αλλο θα σου συμβει....φανταζομαι την εικονα να τους ποιανεις στα πρασα.. :: ...δεν υπαρχει....!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Μεσα σε 5 λεπτα σου λεω εγινε ολο το σκηνικο, οταν τα ειδα μου κρεμασε το σαγονι.Ουτε καν να γνωριστουν , ουτε πρωτο ραντεβου ουτε τιποτα χαχαχα

----------


## Leonidas

...εγω θα το ξαναπω...παρτα και μην τα δωσεις σε κανεναν.. :Happy: ...xmmm..αν θυμαμαι σου ειχα γραψει οτι θα ζευγαρωσουν...ειναι σημαδι...δεν εχεις αποτρελαθει ακομη.. :Happy: ..εχεις κιαλα να περασεις.. ::

----------


## zack27

χαχα φανταζομαι την αντιδραση σου!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Έχω την χαρά να σας ενημερώσω ότι η κουκλίτσα απο σήμερα είναι στο ίδιο κλουβί με τον Ηρακλή και έχουμε αγάπες και έρωτες!!!  :Happy:  Τις κάνει κάτι καντάδες...όνειρο! :Happy:

----------


## zack27

αντε μπραβο!!!! θα περασουν τελεια τα 2 τους μου φαινεται!!!!

περιμενουμε και φωτο με τα ντοκουμεντα!!!

----------


## demis

Πολυ χαρηκα, Να μας βαλεις κ καμια φωτο με το ζευγαρακι!! Αντε με το καλο τα μωρακια!!!!!! Να ετοιμασω κλουβι??? χαχαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμη εψαχνα σημερα σχετικα με το ζευγαρωμα και την αναπαραγωγη και σε αρθρο που βρηκα ελεγε οτι πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 1,5 ετων για να ταϊσουν τα μωρα σωστα. Ο Ηρακλης ειναι 1 ετους ακομα. Μαλλον πρεπει να περιμενουμε για φωλια. Οι πιο ειδικοι στα κοκατιλ τι λετε?  :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Ειδική δεν είμαι.... 

Απλά νομίζω πως αν το ζευγάρωμα συνεχίζεται επίμονα (κοινώς καθημερινά για πάνω από 2 εβδομάδες), τότε καλύτερα να τους βάλεις φωλίτσα... Όχι τίποτα άλλο , τα αυγά μάλλον θα έρθουν όπως κ να'χει.. 

Η Θηλυκιά όμως πόσο χρονών είναι...???? 
Όταν τα θηλυκά είναι κάτω από 1,5-2 που ενδείκνυται για αναπαραγωγή, τότε υπάρχει αυξημένος κίνδυνος egg-binding, προβλήματος δηλαδή στη γέννα των αυγών...

Όπως και να'χει, καλή συμβίωση στα μικρούλια, να ζήσουν ευτυχισμένααα....!!!!!!!*  :Bird1:   :Embarrassment:   :Happy0064:

----------


## serafeim

Ανδρεα ακνε και ενα θεμα να τα δουμε και τα δυο να τα θαυμαζουμαι και ολα ... ειδικα αν σκοπευεις για αναπαραγωγη κανε σηγουρα μην μας στερησεις τις στιγμες που θα περασουν τα 2 πουλακια  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

Τα αρσενικα πρεπει να ειναι 1 ετους και πανω (αν και απο 8 μηνων ειναι σεξουαλικα ετοιμα) και τα θυληκα 1,5 χρονων και πανω για να μην αντιμετωπισεις προβληματα οπως αυτο που προανεφερε η Μαρλεν!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Εμ το κακό είναι ότι για την ηλικία δε ξέρουμε σίγουρα. Η θηλυκιά φαίνεται ότι είναι πιο μεγάλη απ τον αρσενικό αλλά καλού κακού μάλλον πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να περιμένουμε λίγο καιρό, δε θέλω να ρισκάρω και θα ταλαιπωρηθούν και τζάμπα κιόλας.

----------


## zack27

ναι βρε δε χρειαζεται να βιαστεις !!! αστα να συνηθισουν το ενα το αλλο και μετα βλεποντας και κανοντας!!!

----------


## Nuttelita

> πρεπει να εχεις, επισης σε ολα τα πουλακια απο ενα σουπιοκοκαλο για να ξυνουν το ραμφος τους.προσοχη μονο.πρεπει να ειναι αυθεντικο γιατι υπαρχουν και τα σουπιοκοκαλα που ειναι γυψινα.


πως ακριβως κανεις το πουλι να καταλαβει οτι το σουπιοκοκκαλο ειναι για το ραμφος του?εγω το χω βαλει κ δε το πλησιαζει αλλα συνεχιζει να ξυνει το ραμφος του στα καγκελα του κλουβιου

----------


## demis

Θα μαθει μην ανυσηχεις, στην αρχη δεν το πλησιαζουν μετα ομως ξαφνικα θα το δεις φαγωμενο... Εμενα ολα τα πουλια μου ετσι κανουν.

----------


## kaveiros

Το ράμφος της κουκλίτσας μας μετά το 3ο κόψιμο δεν έχει ξαναμεγαλώσει!!! Εδώ και πολύ καιρό είναι νορμάλ. Η κοκατιλίτσα τρώει με όρεξη, χαριεντίζεται με τον κοκατίλο της και τον περιποιείται συνεχώς. Δεν είναι πολύ παιχνιδιάρα όπως τα άλλα, όμως μάλλον είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα, δε δείχνει πάντως κανένα σημάδι ασθένειας. Θα περιμένουμε 1-2 μήνες ακόμη και μετά θα τους βάλουμε φωλιά :Happy:

----------


## zack27

αντε ωραια ΑΝΔΡΕΑ!!!Μακαρι να ειναι οντως καλα η μικρη και με το καλο να εχετε και γεννητουρια!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Η Κοκατιλίτσα δυστυχώς είναι ξανά άρρωστη :sad:  Εδώ και λίγες μέρες δεν είναι καλά, είναι μονίμως σα νυσταγμένη, κάθεται φουσκωμένη, τα φτερά της είναι χάλια και έχει αρχίσει να χάνει φτερά απ το κεφάλι της επάνω, κάνει φαλάκρα δηλαδή. Πήραμε πρωτοβουλία, ίσως κακώς, αλλά εφόσον δεν υπάρχει πτηνίατρος...δεν έχουμε και πολλές εναλλακτικές. Της δώσαμε φάρμακο για σκουλήκια μπας και. Φαγητό προς το παρόν τρώει κανονικά, αλλά μόνο αυτό. Δεν κινείται και δείχνει πολύ χάλια, σήμερα η θεία μου πίστευε ότι θα την χάσουμε :sad:  Πήγα τώρα το απόγευμα και της βάλαμε το φάρμακο και ο θεός βοηθός. Δεν μετανιώνω που δεν την έδωσα στα άτομα που μου τη ζήτησαν γιατί το να την στείλω Αθήνα...πιστεύω ότι θα την χάναμε στη διαδρομή. Την περίοδο εκείνη ήταν χάλια. Το τελευταίο διάστημα είχε εμφανή διαφορά, αλλα δυστυχώς...δεν κράτησε πολύ. Έχει παιδευτεί τόσο πολύ αυτή η ψυχή και δε ξέρω τι να κάνω. Αν υπήρχε πτηνίατρος ίσως να ήταν και κάτι απλό αυτό που έχει και την ταλαιπωρεί τόσο καιρό... Το χειρότερο μου είναι τα παιδιά στο σπίτι που έχουν καταστεναχωρηθεί, ειδικά σήμερα που έμοιαζε να τελειώνει. Τόσους μήνες η κουκλίτσα δεν δέχτηκε ποτέ να φάει απ το χέρι μου, ούτε απ της θείας μου, απ τα παιδιά όμως έτρωγε και τους έκανε χαρές όταν της μιλούσαν.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ δεν ειναι ευχαριστα νεα αλλα σε παρακαλω βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια της και τις κουτσουλιες της .αν και δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα σκουληκιων ,πιο φαρμακο δωσατε ;

----------


## kaveiros

Δώσαμε το ascapilla, μου το έδωσε η κυρία απ το πετ σοπ που πηγαίνω συχνά. Άμεσα είναι αδύνατο να βγάλω φωτογραφίες γιατί δεν είναι σπίτι μου το πουλί, θα προσπαθήσω αύριο αλλά η κουτσουλιά της στο χρώμα πριν που την τσέκαρα δεν είναι νορμάλ, είναι πράσινο πολύ σκούρο σχεδόν μαύρο και υγρή. Το γύρω γύρω είναι άσπρο κανονικά. Την κοιλιά της όταν την πιάσαμε για το φάρμακο την είδα κι απόψε γιατί είχαμε απ την αρχή υποψία για συκώτι αν θυμάσαι αλλά δεν φαίνεται κάποιο πρόβλημα εκεί. Αν μπορέσω να πεταχτώ αύριο θα βγάλω, αν ζει μέχρι τότε δηλαδή γιατί ήταν πραγματικά χάλια  :Frown:

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν τελειως μαυρη ή αν εβλεπες γυρωγυρω πρασινα ή κιτρινα υγρα θα ανησυχουσα περισσοτερο .κυριως το υδαρο με ανησυχει σε αυτο που λες οσο καταλαβαινω απο την περιγραφη .δεν ξερω αν προβλημα ραμφους και προβλημα παθολογικης πτεροροιας εχουν κοινη αιτια αλλα αν εχουν φοβαμαι αυτο

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...eather+Disease
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Con...189&A=3135&S=0

ειτε στην αρχη του ειτε στην χρονια μορφη του που εχει εξαρση αυτη τη στιγμη 

αν ειχε κιτρινα υγρα στην κουτσουλια θα συζητουσαμε και για συκωτι

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη θα μπορουσε αλλα αυτο ειναι μεταδοτικο.  Το πουλι τοσους μηνες ζουσε με αλλα πουλια τα οποια οταν πηραμε ειχαν ολα προβληματα και ειναι πλεον "σαν καινουργια".  Επισης η κοκατιλιτσα εχει μονιμο ταιρι με το οποιο ζευγαρωσαν δεκαδες φορες. Την εχουμε πλεον ξεχωριστα αλλα υποθετω οτι θα ειχαν κολλησει και τα αλλα.  Εμενα παει το μυαλο μου κι αλλου. Τις μερες που την ειχα παρει εψαχνα να βρω τι αλλο μπορει να μεγαλωνει το ραμφος εκτος απο προβλημα στο συκωτι. Καπου ειχα διαβασει αλλα δε θυμαμαι που οτι τετοια προβληματα προκυπτουν σε καποια πουλια που ειναι απογονοι συγγενων ( π. χ αδερφιων) .  Δεδομενου οτι το πουλι αυτο εχει σπανιο χρωμα που δεν καταφερα να βρω ομοιο του αναμεσα σε εκατονταδες φωτογραφιες και βιντεο στο ιντερνετ,  υποπτευομαι οτι ισως καποιος εκανε "πειραματα" για να πετυχει το χρωμα αυτο.  Φυσικα δεν εχω καποιο στοιχειο... απλως υποψια.  Ειναι 6 μηνες στα χερια μας και 3 μηηνες στο πετ σοπ,  συνολο 9.  Αν ειχε καποια μολυσματικη ασθενεια δε θα το βλεπαμε και στα αλλα πουλια?

----------


## jk21

τοτε ισως αυτο που εχει τωρα ειναι ανεξαρτητο απο αυτο που ειχε παλια ή σχεδον ανεξαρτητο .αλλο προβλημα δηλαδη με κοινη ή οχι αιτια . και αυτο που λες ειναι πιθανον να συμβαινει .αλλες αιτιες για πτωση του φτερωματος στο κεφαλι ειναι  ειτε ορμονικα προβληματα  ( εχεις δει αυγα απο αυτο το πουλακι) λογω μη υπαρξης ωοθυλακιων ή πολυ μικρων ή προβληματικων οπως εχω διαβασει σε καποιο αρθρο αλλα και σε προβληματα αποβιταμινωσης σε βιταμινη Α .Δωστου αμεσα βιταμινη Α της bogena ή καποια αλλη σκετη αν βρεις εκει στην τροφη του πχ στην κρεμα για να την παρει πληρως αν το ταισετε εσεις .πρεπει η τροφη να εχει και λιπαρα για να απορροφηθει .δεν κανει στο νερο ουτε πχ με τροφες χωρις λιπαρα οπως χορταρικα .εχω διαβασει και για προβλημα που δημιουργει ενας μυκητας (δερματοφυτο ) αλλα εκεινος κανει και καποιο σημαδι -ερυθημα γνωστο και σαν ringworm αλλα αν ειχες κατι τετοιο θα το ειχες δει πιστευω .καποιο παρασιτο οπως τα giardia δημιουργουν προβλημα στα φτερα αλλα κυριως κατω απο στο στηθος και στην κοιλιακη χωρα αρχικα .επισης διαφορες λοιμωξεις οπως ακαρεα ή μυκητες στην τραχεια δημιουργουν πτωση των φτερων του λαιμου σαν αντιδραση στο οιδημα  που υπαρχει

----------


## kaveiros

Χμ, αυγό δεν έχει κάνει όχι ενώ έχει ζευγαρώσει πολλές φορές. Βέβαια δεν έχουμε βάλει και φωλιά. Άλλα εξωτερικά σημάδια δεν έχει, εκτός απ το ότι η συνολική εικόνα του φτερώματος είναι χάλια, είναι σα να κάτσιασε, δεν χανει φτερά όμως από άλλα μέρη. Χάνει απ το κεφάλι επάνω μόνο και αυτό έγινε πολύ γρήγορα οπότε το ορμονικό που λες, είναι πολύ πιθανό. Απο βιταμίνη Α το αποκλείω γιατί τρώει καλά και μάλιστα τρώει συχνά μπρόκολο με τα φύλλα , νομίζω εσύ μου το είχες συστήσει αυτό παλιότερα αλλιώς κάποιος απ το φόρουμ σίγουρα. Πέρα απ τις φυσικές τροφές αυγό, λαχανικά, φρούτα, ρυζι, μελι κτλ, στο κλουβί υπάρχει μόνιμα πέτρα ασβεστίου, πέτρα για οργανικά μέταλλα και εβδομαδιαία στο νερό τους βάζει η θεία μου 1 φορά ασβέστιο και 1 φορά πολυβιταμίνη (έχει και Α μέσα το σκεύασμα) . H βιταμίνη είναι της Γερμανικής εταιρείας backs.

----------


## jk21

πολλες φορες για διαφορους λογους υπαρχει δυσαπορροφηση .ακομη και γονιδιακους .γραψε μου ποση ΒΙΤ Α εχει το σκευασμα της backs που λες (θα το λεει σε IU ανα γρ ή σε mg ανα γρ )  ή πες μου ποιο ειναι αν δεν γραφει πανω .ξεκινησε να το δινεις παντως αμεσα και απλα αναζητησε σε πρωτη φαση αν υπαρχει καπου σκετη βιτ α .

δωσε λιναροσπορο στην δατροφη του  (στο μιγμα )  και ροβιτσα (mung bean ) σε φυτρα απο καταστημα βιολογικων (εχουν  *φυτοοιστρογονα  για τα ορμονικα* και λιπαρα οξεα και η ροβιτσα πληρη πρωτεινη   ) .με καποιο τροπο δωσε και γυρη ειτε διαλυμενη στην κρεμα ειτε και αυτουσια αν τρωει .μερικες μπαλιτσες την ημερα αν τις τρωει ολες ειναι υπεραρκετες .αν εχεις δωσε και bella di notte (σπορος του oenothera biennis ) ή αν παρεις ακομα καλυτερα ελαιο evening primrose oil απο φαρμακειο που ειναι το εκχυλισμα του .βοηθαει στα ορμονικα των γυναικων τα μεγιστα.το ιδανικοτερο βεβαια ηταν αν με καποιες αιματολογικες εξετασεις ή ακτινες (δεν ξερω ακριβως τι χρειαζεται ) καποιος κτηνιατρος εβρισκε αν τυχον υπηρχε στα ορμονικα και στο γεννητικο του συστημα προβλημα .ξερω βεβαια οτι οι επιλογες σου εκει ειναι περιορισμενες ...

απο τη στιγμη που θα δωσεις λιναροσπορο δωσε και λιγο ηλιοσπορο εκτος αν δωσεις bella di notte (για την ισορροπια ω3 - ω6 ) .απο τη στιγμη που θα αυξησεις τα λιπαρα δωσε στο μιγμα επιπλεον και λιγη κινοα .μειωνεις ξανα τα λιπαρα ,δεν χανεις σε πρωτεινες

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη η βιταμινη ειναι η backs super backsin. Eχει σιγουρα Α μεσα αλλα ποσο δε ξερω,  δεν εχω το κουτι εδω. Γυρη δινουμε με την αυγοτροφη και την τρωει απ οτι μου ειπε η θεια μου. Κανουμε την συνταγη για ευκολη αυγοτροφη και προσθετουμε και λιγη γυρη μεσα.  Λιναροσπορο δεν εχω ξεμεινα,  και μαλιστα χτες ρωτησα σε πστ σοπ αλλα δεν ειχαν κι αυτοι.

----------


## ninos

εύχομαι να λάβει ωραίο τέλος και αυτή η ιστορία Ανδρέα !!! Είμαι αισιόδοξος και σίγουρος οτι θα τα καταφέρεις  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Μακαρι Στελιο, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι στην περιπτωση της δεν αρκει μονο καλη περιποιηση και διατροφη.  Απ την αρχη ηταν χαλια,  την ειχα παρει αναισθητη απ το πετ και ειχα μεγαλη χαρα που εζησε,  της δωσαμε αλλους 6 μηνες παραταση ζωης,  μακαρι να της δωσουμε και χρονια.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ εχουν και τα βιολογικα σε λογικη τιμη ! θελω παντως να δω και φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες και του κεφαλιου .ισως να εχουμε παραλληλα καποιο αλλο προβλημα περαν της πτεροροιας 
η backsin εχει http://www.taubenbacks.de/english/Pr...0_1441_en.html


*1,000 ml contain:** 
*1,000,000 I.U. vitamin A, 80,000 I.U. vitamin D3, 400 mg vitamin B1, 800 mg vitamin B2, 600 mg vitamin B6, 2,000 mcg vitamin B12, 8,000 mg vitamin C, 600 mg vitamin E, 500 mg vitamin K3, 5000 mg nicotinic acid, 2,000 mg pantothenic acid, 100 mg folic acid, 20,000 mcg biotin.


δηλαδη 1000 iu ανα ml ή 1000000 iu ανα λιτρο 

αντιστοιχα της bogena ειναι 10000000 ie που ειναι το ιδιο με το iu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_unit

ανα λιτρο http://www.beaphar.nl/data/styleit/f...A_Vitamine.pdf

δηλαδη 10 πλασια ποσοτητα .η bogena εχει για παπαγαλους μεγεθους κοκαιλ στην σκετη ΒΙΤ Α 3 σταγονες την ημερα .η δοσολογια στην backsin ποια ειναι; δεν μπορεις να την ανεβασεις πολυ γιατι εχει και βιτ d3 που δεν δινεται χωρις προσοχη στη δοσολογια αφου σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα προκαλει τοξικωση .παντως για λιγες μερες μπορεις να δωσεις διπλασια την δοση .


μην δωσεις σε καμμια περιπτωση καποιο φαρμακο αν δεν τα ξαναπουμε ( βιταμινες να δωσεις ) αλλα θελω να μου πεις τι εχει εκει πανω απο αντιβιωσεις αν στην πορεια χρειαστει

----------


## batsilakia

αφου εφτασε ως εκει θα τα παρει κ χρονακια της!

----------


## kaveiros

Μακάρι Θέμη, μακάρι. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω χάσει πουλί, αυτη ήταν η πιο "χαλια" περίπτωση οταν την πήρα και είμαι πολύ υπερήφανος που κατάφερε να ζήσει αλλά τώρα μας προέκυψε ξανά ασθένεια. Ξέρω ότι αργά ή γρήγορα αφού δεν υπάρχει πτηνίατρος εδώ (ουτε καν κτηνιατρος που να μπορει να κανει αναλυση σε μια κουτσουλια)....κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει μια "στραβή" αλλά δε μπορώ να την αφήσω κι έτσι, θα κάνω ότι περνάει απ το χέρι μου και θα ελπίζω και σε λίγη τύχη. Το απόγευμα θα την φέρω εδώ στο σπίτι για να την παρακολουθω πιο στενά, θα σας γράψω νεότερα το βραδάκι.

----------


## mariakappa

να της δωσουμε αντιβιωση δεν κανει? επειδη το πουλι ζουσε υπο αθλιες συνθηκες μηπως να σκεφτουμε την πιθανοτητα βακτηριου?

αντρεα κανε μου μια χαρη.δες την κοιλια του πουλιου και βαλε μια καθαρη φωτογραφια των κουτσουλιων.σκεφτομαι μηπως παρω τον γιατρο τηλ. για να ξερω τι θα του πω.
δεν θα την αφησουμε ετσι ευκολα να μας ξεφορτωθει.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ οταν θα παει και δει το πουλακι απο κοντα και θα εχουμε εικονα απο κουτσουλιες και εξελιξη της συμπεριφορας  του  θα δουμε .η αληθεια ειναι οτι εκει απανω που βρισκετε οι επιλογες ειναι περιορισμενες .
ΑΝΔΡΕΑ σε παρακαλω κοιτα και αν κουνα την ουρα στο ρυθμο της αναπνοης και αν εχει τιποτα υγρα στα ρουθουνια

----------


## mariakappa

μολις πηρα βιολογικο λιναροσπορο καστανο.εαν δεν βρεις στα βιολογικα θα σου στειλω εγω.

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη και Μαρία σας υπερευχαριστώ, ότι και να πω θα είναι λίγο. Λιναρόσπορο παράγγειλα σήμερα το μεσημέρι απο online κατάστημα. Στην πολη είχαμε καλο κατάστημα με βιολογικά, έφερνε τα πάντα αλλα μετακομίζει και περιμένω να ξανανοίξει. Έχουμε και ένα άλλο αλλά φέρνει λίγα πράγματα. Λοιπόν απο εξελίξεις τώρα έχω τα εξής, το πουλί είναι στο σπίτι εδω και 1 ώρα. Την βλέπω λίγο πιο ζωηρή απο χθες, δεν έχει εκείνη την υπνηλία που είχε. Το κεφάλι της είναι χάλια, όλο αυτό που βλέπετε επάνω στο κεφάλι της έγινε μέσα σε 20 μέρες. Άρχισε πολύ ελαφρά και νομίζαμε οτι θα περάσει πτερόρροια και μέσα σε λίγες μέρες έγινε έτσι :sad:  Το δέρμα που είναι γυμνό, σε μερικά σημεία φαίνεται κάπως "πετσιασμένο" σα ξηροδερμία κάπως. Επίσης το πορτοκαλί χρώμα γύρω απ τα αυτιά έχει σχεδόν χαθεί, έχει αραιώσει κι εκεί το φτέρωμα. Πιο κάτω έχω και φωτογραφίες απο κουτσουλιά η οποία σ εμένα μοιάζει σχετικά καλή (στο άσπρο αν σας φανεί λίγο κίτρινη η απόχρωση είναι λόγω κινητού...με γυμνό μάτι είναι κάτασπρο. Αυριο θα εχω την ψηφιακη μου και θα ξαναβγάλω. Την δανεισα στον ξαδερφο μου χτες και σημερα...την χρειάζομαι...ατυχια)












Αλλες παρατηρήσεις που ίσως φανουν χρήσιμες, εδώ και περίπου 1 βδομάδα έχει σταματήσει να καθαρίζει τα φτερά της. Κάθεται στο ένα πόδι σχεδόν συνέχεια και είναι συνήθως φουσκωμένη. Απο φαγητό όμως τρώει, αν τρώει πολύ δε ξέρω, θα το παρακαλουθήσω τώρα που την έχω σπίτι, πάντως πάει συχνά στην ταϊστρα. Αυτός είναι και ο μόνος λόγος που κινείται, αλλιώς είναι μονίμως ακίνητη.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ η κουτσουλια μακροσκοπικα ειναι οκ .αν υπαρχει καποιο μικροβιο δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με γαστρεντερικο .οποτε σε πρωτη φαση αν δεν βλεπεις και δυσπνοια θα ελεγα να μην δωσεις καποια αντιβιωση .ομως τα υπολοιπα και ειδικα η χορηγηση βιτ Α μεσω της πολυβιταμινης αν οχι της σκετης Βιτ Α και μεσω φυσικων πηγων (αυγο φρεσκο ,μπροκολο κλπ ) πρεπει να γινει .ισως εχει σχεση με την ξηροδερμια .δεν μπορω να ξερω αν υπαρχει και καποια δερματικη λοιμωξη πχ απο καποιο μυκητα αλλα αν μπορουσε να βρει σε φαρμακειο καποια κρεμα με  προπολη ή tee tree oil ή και τα δυο για αντιβακτηριακη και κυριως αντιμυκητισιακη δερματικη δραση (με καλεντουλα ή υπερικο- βαλσαμο  επισης το ιδανικο για μειωση τυχον  φλεγμονης  ) θα ηταν καλο να παρεις να βαλεις

----------


## mariakappa

αντρεα προσπαθω να βρω πληροφοριες στο ιντερνετ και θελω να σου κανω καποιες ερωτησεις.βγαζει πουδρα απο το δερμα? πριν αρρωστησει πετουσε κανονικα? τα ερεθισμενα σημεια ειναι κοκκινα ή εχουν το λευκο χρωμα της ξηροδερμιας?

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη έκανε κι άλλες, μου φάνηκαν κιτρινωπές!!! Πήγα πήρα την ψηφιακή του γείτονα, για δες κι αυτές. Τα υπόλοιπα εννοείται, αυγό πάντως έτρωγε πολύ συχνα, επίσης μπρόκολο τουλάχιστον 1 φορά την εβδομάδα, έκανε πολύ συχνά η θεία μου και έτρωγε σίγουρα το πουλί, φαινόταν ότι της άρεσε το μπρόκολο πολύ. Αυριο θα ψαξω για αλοιφή σε φαρμακείο.



(Τα σποράκια έπεσαν απ το κεχρί που έβαλα στο κλουβί)
[IMG=http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2138/1000337d.th.jpg][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

εδωσες απο την πολυβιταμινη και μετα βγηκανε; αν ναι ειναι οι βιταμινες β .μην ανησυχεις .αν θες ασε για 1 μερα τις βιταμινες να δουμε αν θα συνεχισει . το κιτρινο στο λευκο στερεο τμημα δεν μου αρεσει αν δεν ειναι απο τις βιταμινες .βλεπω  εχει παει καπως και στα υγρα .

----------


## kaveiros

@Μαρία όχι πούδρα δε βγάζει, πριν αρρωστήσει πετούσε κανονικά ναι. Τώρα έχει περίπου 10 μέρες που δε την έβγαζε η θεία μου για πτήση. Το ερεθισμένο σημείο είναι κάπως κοκκινωπό προς σκούρο δεν είναι ανοιχτόχρωμο οπως η ξηροδερμία στους ανθρώπους.

----------


## mariakappa

το οτι κοιμαται στο ενα ποδι και το οτι πετουσε κανονικα ειναι ενθαρρυντικο.εχει χασει φτερα μονο στο κεφαλι ή και κατω απο τα φτερα της?
για να μην σε βομβαρδιζω παραλληλα με τον δημητρη, απαντησε πρωτα στο δημητρη γιατι εγω κανω παραλληλα την ερευνα μου.

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη έδωσα αλλά δεν ήπιε! Τελικά δεν χορήγησα muta vit. Xoρήγησα omni vit το οποίο έχει την ίδια περιεκτικότητα σε βιτ. Α με το muta, αλλά έχει λιγότερα πράγματα μέσα. Υποθέτω ότι όσο λιγότερα τόσο καλύτερα μιας και μας ενδιαφέρει η Α μόνο.

----------


## mariakappa

ξυνεται? εαν τα ουρα της ειναι κιτρινα τοτε εχει προβλημα με το συκωτι, και ετσι εξηγειται η απωλεια φτερων.
πριν απο 2 χρονια υπηρχε ενα κοκατιλ στο πετ σοπ που δεν ηταν καλα.κοιμοταν ολη μερα στο ενα του ποδι.ειχε χασει ολα τα φτερα απο τη μια μερια του κεφαλιου του.τους ρωτησα τι ειχε και μου ειπαν οτι ειχε παθει αβιταμινωση γιατι αρνιονταν να φαει.ετρωγε μονο παπαγαλινη και τιποτε αλλο.προτεινα να τον παρω για να τον κανω καλα και μετα να τον επιστρεψω και αυτοι μου την χαρισαν.την εβαλα λοιπον κατω απο λαμπα γιατι χωρις φτερα κρυωνε και αρχισα να της δινω βρωμη.μετα απο ενα μηνα ειχε γινει αγνωριστη.τωρα την εχει ο αδερφος μου και ζει με τον αντρα της.η περιπτωση της μου μοιαζει αρκετα με την δικη σου.εφοσον η κουτσουλια της ειναι καλη (εκτος φυσικα τα κιτρινα ουρα) και κοιμαται στο ενα ποδι δεν μου φαινεται να εχει παθολογικο προβλημα.εψαξα αρκετα ολες τις πιθανες αρρωστειες αλλα δεν ταιριαζει με καμια.

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρια καθολου δε ξυνεται ουτε οσο την εχω εδω ουτε στο σπιτι της θειας μου. Μιλησα με τα παιδια τωρα ηταν κατηγορηματικα οτι ουτε τα αλλα πουλια την πειραζαν αλλα η ιδια τα απεφευγε εδω και μερες. Ακομα και ο συντροφος της οταν πλησιαζε,  αλλαζε κλαδι και εβαζε το κεφαλι της στη φτερουγα.

----------


## kaveiros

Δεδομενου οτι εξ αρχης ειχαμε υποψια για το συκωτι,  δε το αποκλειω καθολου.  Μεγαλωνε το ραμφος της και τα νυχια της. Το ραμφος σε 2 μηνες το κοψαμε 3 φορες και τα νυχια της 2.  Τοτε ολα εδειχναν προβλημα στο συκωτι. Εδω και 3 μηνες αυτα τα συμπτωματα σταματησαν και εδειχνε πολυ καλυτερα. Τι προτεινεις για το συκωτι?

----------


## mariakappa

αρα δεν εχει προβλημα το δερμα της αλλιως θα ξυνονταν.μηπως περναει βαρια πτερρορια και ποναει? το λουτινο μου(βλεπεις τι τραβαω τοσα χρονια!) περυσι περασε πτερορροια αλλα λιγο παρατεταμενη.δηλ καποια στιγμη ενω περνουσε πτερορροια και ηταν υγιης, αρχισε να ειναι πολυ ησυχη και να θελει να κουρνιαζει.κατατρομαγμενη πηρα τον γιατρο τηλ και αυτος μου ειπε οτι το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ποναει απο την πτερορροια.και ηταν οντως ετσι.εκει που εχει χασει το πτερωμα φαινεται οτι πανε να βγουν καινουργια?

----------


## kaveiros

Εχω την εντυπωση πως ναι αλλα ειναι τοσο ατσουμπαλο το τριχωμα που πρεπει να την πιασω για να σιγουρευτω. Θα το κανω το πρωι. Η πτερορροια μπορει να ειναι τοπικη?  Απο αλλου δε χανει καθολου φτερα.
Για το συκωτι τι προτεινεις να κανω?

----------


## mariakappa

ναι η πτερορροια ειναι τοπικη.δεν τα χανει δηλ ολα τα φτερα μαζι αλλα σταδιακα στο μεγαλυτερο μερος του σωματος.
οσον αφορα την τροφη πρεπει να μειωσεις τα λιπαρα για να μην επιβαρυνεις αλλο το συκωτι.κατα τ'αλλα βιταμινες και εννοειται οτι φρουτα και λαχανικα θελει.εαν εχει ελλειψη βιαταμινης Α θα εχει κατι ασπρακια μεσα στο στομα.αλλα θα σου ελεγα να μην την στρεσσαρεις.για το συκωτι θα σου πω σε λιγακι, για να το κοιταξω.

----------


## mariakappa

ριξε μια ματια εδω  http://www.avianweb.com/liverdisease.html

----------


## mariakappa

*Milk thistle* ειναι το γαιδουραγκαθο.θα το βρεις στα βιολογικα.μην παρεις αυτο που ειναι σε σακουλακι και διαλυεται στο νερο σαν τσαι.εχει λιγη περιεκτικοτητα σε γαιδουραγκαθο.εγω ειχα παρει αυτα σε μορφη χαπιου.τα εξινα και με λιγο νερο εφτιαχνα χυμο και το εδινα στο ρινγκνεκ.μαζι και λιγη σπιρουλια και λιγο μελι.

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρια αυριο το πρωι θα παω να ψαξω και αυτο και εκχυλισμα αλοης.  Επισης θα την βαλω σε προγραμμα διατροφης ,  απο αυριο θα αποχωριστει την αγαπημενη της τροφη που εχει και ηλιοσπορα μεσα,  αλλα πρεπει. Για ακομη μια φορα ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας ,  μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ο συντροφος της πως συμπεριφερεται τελευταια; μηπως φλερτραρει καποιο αλλο πουλακι και την εχει πιασει καμμια μελαγχολια και αντεδρασε ετσι ο οργανισμος; 

αφου δεν ηταν απο τη βιταμινη μην δινεις για μια μερα να δουμε πως θα συνεχισει ως προς το κιτρινο στις κουτσουλιες .



για το συκωτι δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο φυσικο προιον απο τον σπορο αγκαθι ΜΑΡΙΑς  του φυτου silibum marianum  ή milkthistle . υπαρχει σκευασμα για πτηνα το epato sil  ( το βρισκεις ευκολα αν το αναζητησεις ) που ειναι εκχυλισμα του (λεει μη αλκοολουχο και ελπιζω να ειναι ) και επισης το detoxicum 
Προϊόν Detoxicum
 αλλα και τιτλοδητημενα στα φαρμακεια .μονο του ή συνεργατικα με ταραξακο και αγγιναρα

δες και εδω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες 
*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*στα φαρμακεια πρεπει να αναζητησεις μη αλκοολουχο  .σε σιροπι το ιδανικο αν και συνηθως ειναι σε καψουλες με εκχυλισμα σκονης .η σιλυμαρινη που αποτελει την δραστικη ουσια του  εκχυλιζεται μονο σε αλκοολ ή γλυκερινη ή γλυκολη και απλο αφεψημα δεν δεινει κατι σημαντικο  

ανεξαρτητα αν εχει κατι το πουλακι ή οχι θα σου προτεινα να παρεις το detoxicum για την αυγοτροφη (νομιζω διαλυεται κιολας στο νερο ) και για καθαρο εκχυλισμα να βρεις (θα κοιταξω και γω ) καποιο μη αλκοολουχο στα φαρμακεια

----------


## mariakappa

θελω αυριο να ακουσω οτι παει καλυτερα.μην ξεχνας να μας ενημερωνεις.να της δωσεις πολλα φιλακια. :Love0063: 
και κατι τελευταιο.εχω ολα τα παραπανω σκευασματα.οτι δεν βρεις ενημερωσε με και θα στα στειλω αμεσως.και σε παρακαλω να μην ντραπεις.

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι ενα απο τα εκχυλισματα  milk thistle  χωρις αλκοολ σε υγρη μορφη σε φαρμακεια 

http://www.naturesplus.com/products/...48&category=33

----------


## kaveiros

Καλημερα παιδια. Πηρα σβαρνα τα φαρμακεια απ το ξημερωμα και βρηκα τα εξης μονο.  Συμπλεγμα βιταμινης β μαρκας neurobion,  σε καψουλες.  Milk thistle της health aid 500mg δυστυχως σε καψουλες.  Ο φαρμακοποιος ειπε οτι δεν εχει βαση αλκοολ. Τα συστατικα ειναι :  bulking agent ( di calcium phosphate,  microcrystalline cellulose),  milk thistle seed powder,  anti caking agent ( veg. Stearic acid,  silicon dioxidel) και standarised milk thistle extract.  Αν ειναι ασφαλες μπορω να της βαζω ξυσμα στην αυγοτροφη η να το λιωνω με χλυαρο νερο και να βαζω στο νερο της. Θα περιμενω τη γνωμη σας για να προχωρησω. Επισης αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε στη δοσολογια των 2 σκευασματων...

----------


## mariakappa

καλημερα.εγω θα σου ελεγα να τα δινεις κατ'ευθειαν στο στομα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι τα παιρνει.οι καψουλες ειναι αποαυτες που ανοιγουν και κλεινουν, ετσι? ανοιξε μια ριξε λιγακι μεσα σε ενα φλιντζανακι  και μετα βαλε 2 σταγονες και απο τις βιταμινες.ανακατεψε και ετοιμο το μειγμα.τραβηξε το με την συριγγα και δοστο. εαν δεις οτι ειναι πολυ λιγο ή πυχτο για να το τραβηκεις με τη συριγγα βαλε και λιγο νερο.μιση κουταλια γλυκου.

----------


## kaveiros

Mαρία είναι όλα σε κάψουλες :sad:  Η βιταμίνη Β είναι σε χάπια επίσης δεν ειχαν σε υγρό. Ειναι χαπακια που εχουν μεσα σκονη θα μπορουσα να το βαλω με λιγες σταγονες νερο. Το δυσκολο ειναι το αλλο σκευασμα, ειναι απ αυτα τα χαπια τα μεγαλα (κάπως σαν pellet). Aυτό πρέπει να το τρίψω με μαχαίρι. Να το κάνω έτσι? Να τα τρίψω και να τα κάνω μείγμα με νεράκι?
Επίσης απο τη βιταμινη β, πόση ποσότητα? 1 χάπι ολοκληρο τη μέρα δε θα είναι πολυ?

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ για βιταμινες Β μην παρεις καψουλες .δεν διαλυονται οι neurobion τις επαιρνα παλιοτερα μαζι με σιδηρο γιατι εχω ποτε ποτε προβλημα με τον αιματοκριτη .

θα βρεις αν θες βιταμινες Β τις becozyme  της bayer  
*Πολυβιταμινες V-DAYLIN  και BECOZYME-S*αν και γνωμη μου ειναι να δουμε πρωτα τα κοπρανα χωρις χρωστικες που εχουν οι βιταμινες και μετα χορηγεις .οι μουταβιτ που εχεις ειναι οκ και ευρυτερα για την ενισχυση του φτερωματος .τις becozyme τις δινεις αργοτερα που θα ερθει στα χερια σου η σκετη Α για να δινεις λιγες μερες καθε μηνα χωρις να παρεχεις συνεχως βιτ d3 και αμινοξεα μεσω mutavit που ισως κουρασουν συκωτι και νεφρα του πουλιου αντιστοιχα αν δινονται συχνα .

για το εκχυλισμα γαιδουραγκαθου ακομα και να διαλυτεται δεν μπορω να σε ενημερωσω υπευθυνα για τα προσθετα <<εκδοχα>> που εχει .θα σου ελεγα αν δεν βρισκεις υγρο να παραγγειλεις οπου βρεις (ειναι ευκολο αλλιως θα σου στειλω πμ ) detoxicum και (ή ) epatosil απο e-shop που το διαθετουν στην ελλαδα (2 νομιζω )  .το πρωτο συνεχως στην αυγοτροφη του ή και διαλυμενο στο νερο  και το δευτερο (αν θες να το παρεις και κεινο ) σε πιο αραια διαστηματα σαν πιο πυκνο εκχυλισμα που ειναι .ας παρεις ομως εστω το detoxicum 

μεχρι να ερθει βρες σε μαγαζι με βοτανα ή φαρμακειο (ειναι πιο ακριβος εκει ) αποξηραμενο ταραξακο  και δινε καθε μερα εκχυμα αντι νερου (ή και αγγιναρα φυλλα αν βρεις ) .

----------


## kaveiros

Χορηγησα εκχυλισμα αγκαθιου μαριας και μαζι βιταμινη β. Ρωτησα φιλο μου γιατρο για τη βιταμινη Δημητρη και μου ειπε οτι τα συστατικα ειναι ασφαλη δεν εχει κατι περιεργο μεσα ουτε αλκοολη.  Βεβαια για να το λιωσω αυτο το χαπι ειδα κι επαθα τελικα το αφησα να μουλιασει,   το χτυπησα με γουδι και το εκανα πολτο μεε νερο. Καταφερα να καταπιει 2 φορες. Οτι εμεινε το εβαλα στο νερο της,  της πηρα πολυ μικρη ποτιστρα 50 ml και ετσι λογικα και λιγο αν πιει θα παρει καποια δοση. Για τροφη της εβαλα βρωμη και της αφησα λιγο κεχρι και φυσικα προτιμησε το κεχρι. Απο λιπαρα το κεχρι ειναι επικινδυνο?  Τωρα εβρασα και μπροκολο και θα της βαλω.  Επισης πισω στο κεφαλι εχει βγαλει φυτρες. Με το φως της μερας φαινονται.  Επικοινωνει αριστα με το περιβαλλον,  δεν κλεινει τα ματια σημερα καθολου,  αλλα φουσκωνει συνεχεια : (

----------


## jk21

λεω για τα εκδοχα του εκχυλισματος αγκαθιου .αν ο φαρμακοποιος ξερει οτι ειναι ενταξει παω πασο .για τις βιταμινες ασε τα χαπια neurobion .δεν διαλυονται σωστα και δεν προκειται να παρει αυτα που πρεπει .συνεχισε τη mutavit για μια βδομαδα αφου εχεις ,μεχρι να ερθει η βιτ α .ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι αναγκαια για να βοηθησει για το φτερωμα αργοτερα αν θελεις δινεις ποτε ποτε αν παρεις την becozyme που ειναι σιροπι .εμενα αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι το κιτρινο που μου ειπες οτι υπαρχει στα υγρα στην επικοινωνια μας .αφου δεν ειναι απο τις βιταμινες τοτε δειχνει προβλημα μαλλον στο συκωτι και το θεμα ειναι αν ειναι κατι ξαφνικο απο καποιο λοιμωξη ή υπαρχει χρονια και ισως δεν το ειχε προσεξει ή απλα ειναι προδιαθεση οργανισμου στο συγκεκριμενο οργανο που τωρα εδειξε και αυτο το σημαδι .καλο οτι βγαινουν φυτρες στο κεφαλι και οτι ανοιγει πια τα ματια αλλα το ανορθωμενο πτερωμα δεν μου αρεσει ...

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη και αυτα που ειχε οταν την πηρα,  προβλημα στο συκωτι εδειχναν,  αρα μαλλον υπαρχει η προδιαθεση και με την πτερορροια ζοριστηκε ακομα πιο ασχημα ο οργανισμος της... Για το σκευασμα δυστυχως δε μπορω να ξερω περισσοτερα,  οτι ειπε ο φαρμακοποιος λεω κι εγω...

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδια οτι και να πω για να σας ευχαριστησω θα ειναι λιγο. Η κοκατιλιτσα εχει εμφανη διαφορα. Μολις ξυπνησε της εβαλα τροφη επεσε με τα μουτρα,  τα ματια της ειναι ζωηρα και μολις εφαγε αρχισε να καθαριζει τα φτερα της.  Χθες της χορηγησα 2 φορες με συριγγα,  αγκαθι μαριας και muta vit.  Θα συνεχισω και σημερα. Επισης ακουσα και την φωνουλα της σημερα. Ακουγε τον Ντινο να φωναζει και απαντουσε:-)

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ χαιρομαι  για την εξελιξη και ελπιζω να ειναι κατι που θα εχει συνεχεια .δεν ξερω αν κλινικα μπορει το εκχυλισμα γαιδουραγκαθου να εχει τοσο γρηγορα αποτελεσματα  αλλα αν ειναι αυτο ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο .θα μπορουσε βεβαια η συμπεριφορα  του πουλιου ,περα απο τα κιτρινα υγρα στα κοπρανα ,να ειναι μια αδιαθεσια που το ζεστο περιβαλλον και η ενισχυση του οργανισμου με την πολυβιταμινη οδηγησαν σε αναρρωση .σκεψου οτι αν ειχαμε δωσει πχ αντιβιωση ,θα νομιζαμε (αν ηταν μια ηπια αδιαθεσια που θα περνουσε απο μονη της ) να νομιζαμε οτι η αντιβωση εφερε το αποτελεσμα ,ενω δεν θα ηταν ετσι .... τωρα μου λες γιατι σου τα γραφω αυτα αφου τελικα αντιβιωση δεν εδωσες ; .... βρισκω ευκαιρια για να πω τα δικα μου περι ασκοπης και βιαστικης  καμμια φορα, χρησης αντιβιωσης  .την βρισκω αυτη την ευκαιρια σε ενα θεμα που ξερω οτι δεν θα με παρεξηγησει ο συγγραφεας του αφου οντας μακρια εντελως απο γιατρους και με πουλακι να παρουσιασει αποτομη επιδεινωση δεν θα μπορουσε να κατηγορηθει ακομα και για χρηση αντιβιωσης πανω στην αγωνια του για αυτο ,εστω και αν ηταν αχρειαστη !ολα αυτα οχι για τον Ανδρεα αλλα για οσους θα διαβαζουν το θεμα στο μελλον ,οταν το προβλημα στο πουλακι ευχομαι και συντομα μαλιστα ,θα  ειναι οριστικα παρελθον !!!

<< Καλημερα >> ! ...και ετσι να συνεχισει να ειναι -> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ !

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη νομιζω οτι η Βιταμινη Α κανει δουλεια γιατι εχει διαφορα ακομα και στις φυτρες της εκει που εχασε τα φτερα εσκασαν "βαμβακακια". Το γαϊδουραγκαθο κακο δε της εκανε παντως σιγουρα,  εδωσα και στο υπολοιπο κοπαδι χτες το απογευμα.

----------


## mariakappa

επιτελους μια χαρουμενη μερα :Jumping0045:

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι πραγματι η βιταμινη Α ηταν αναγκαια αλλα ειτε εκανε αμεσα ή θα κανει στην πορεια ,πιστευω οτι και το εκχυλισμα milk thistle ηταν αναγκαιο οπως περιοδικα και για ολα τα πουλια μας .

----------


## kaveiros

Σημερα ειμαστε ακομα καλυτερα:-)  Ειναι πιο κινητικη,  εκανε και 2 πτησεις,  καθαρισε πολυ ωρα τα φτερα της και εφαγε περισσοτερο απο οτι τις δυο τελευταιες μερες και οι φυτρες εκει που εχασε τα φτερα της,  εβγαλαν χνουδι. Πιστευω οτι συντομα θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα,  της παρηγγειλα τους σπορους που θα βοηθουν το συκωτι και πελετς για να μη τρωει σπορια.  Θα τα εχω εντος ημερων για να μπει σε προγραμμα διατροφης:-)

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ποτε ποτε βγαζε καμμια φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες να δουμε τι γινεται με το χρωματισμο των υγρων τους

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη τις παρακολουθω,  δεν εχουμε αλλαγη περα απ το μεγεθος επειδη τρωει πιο πολυ... το χρωμα ιδιο.  Απ οτι διαβαζω παντως το προβλημα στο συκωτι που οπως δειχνει σ συτη την περιπτωση ειναι χρονιο,  δεν ειναι κατι που μπορει να γιατρευτει πληρως. Σταδιακα με τη σωστη διατροφη θα εχει βελτιωση αλλα δεν αποκλειεται και τιποτα,  αναλογως ποσο προχωρημενο ειναι.  Με βασανιζει ενα ακομα διλλημα... Θα την κρατησουμε πλεον μονη της η θα την βαλουμε με τα αλλα 3 φιλαρακια της ξανα?  Ειναι 2 ζευγαρια στο κλουβι. Ο συντροφος της την ψαχνει συνεχως... Αν την βαλουμε μαζι με τα αλλα,  θα πρεπει να μπουν και τα αλλα σε διατροφη χαμηλων λιπαρων με πελετς και επιλεγμενους σπορους. Προς το παρον δεν μπορω να βγαλω αποφαση...

----------


## jk21

την βελτιωση στο συκωτι και γω την περιμενω σταδιακα για αυτο χθες σου ελεγα οτι η μεταβολη στην υγεια αποτομα του πουλιου μπορει αν δεν ηταν απο την ενισχυση με βιτ α (που και αυτο βοηθα το ανοσοποιητικο ) ,να ηταν απο βελτιωση σε καποια ηπια ασθενεια  που εξελιχθηκε ομαλα και οχι με χειροτερευση αλλα με ιαση

----------


## kaveiros

Η κοκατιλίτσα απο σήμερα γύρισε στην παρέα της και έκανε τρελές χαρές μόλις είδε τον φίλο της :Happy:  Ήρθαν και τα πελλετς, ήρθε και το γαϊδουράγκαθο, αύριο περιμένω και τις πικραλίδες. Ελπίζω απο δω και πέρα με τη σωστή διατροφή να μην έχει τέτοια σκαμπανεβάσματα στην υγεία της...

----------


## moutro

Μακάρι...σιδερένιο το κοριτσάκι σου...

----------


## ninos

με το καλό Ανδρέα !!! Ήμουν σίγουρος οτι θα τα καταφέρνατε  :Happy:  Μπράβο και πάλι Μπράβο !

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ καλά!!!!!!!!
Φαντάζομαι τώρα που θα είδε και το φιλαράκο της θα αναπτερωθεί και το ηθικό της και αυτό θα βοηθήσει αρκετά!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω αν αυτο που ειχε ηταν παθολογικο αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο σε πουλια που ηδη γνωριζονται να τα εχεις κοντα αλλα χωρια ειδικα αν ειναι παπαγαλοι που εχουν μαθει και εκτος κλουβιου.ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα ! μην ξεχνας καθε τοσο την βιταμινη α (οχι συνεχως ,ποτε ποτε για ενισχυση )

----------


## kaveiros

Χτες και σημερα δε βαλαμε βιταμινη,  τρωει γαϊδουραγκαθο παντως.  Πιστευω οτι η πτερορροια την εξουθενωσε σε συνδυασμο με το συκωτι. Πελετς παντως με τιποτα... Αφησαμε σκετα πελετς για 5 ωρες σημερα... Απο τα 4 πουλια ενα μονο δοκιμασε και εφαγε ελαχιστα. Τα αλλα ουτε καν δοκιμασαν.

----------


## jk21

η βιταμινη Α σε ελλειψη δημιουργει ασθενικοτητα και σε περισσεια προβλημα στο συκωτι  ...  στη δεδομενη περιπτωση αν υπαρχει τελικα προβλημα στο συκωτι αν και πιστευω οτι υπαρχει η αναγκη ενισχυσης της στον οργανισμο του πουλιου ,θελει προσεκτικη χρηση ωστε να μην συσσωρευεθει εκει και το επιβαρυνει .αν εδωσες καμμια εβδομαδα ,δινε μετα 1 φορα καθε 5-6 μερες


 για τα pellets το μονο που εχω να σχολιασω οτι τα πουλια δεν ειναι χαζα να τρωμε εμεις πιτσα με πιπερια ,σαλτσουλα σπεσιαλ με ριγανη και γλυκανισο σε σκονη ,τυρι λιωμενο  και αυτα να τρωνε  πιτσινια  .... ή εστω πιτσινια με προσθετες συνθετικες πολυβιταμινες

----------

